# This is a really cute cropped cardi (K)



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

It's FREE! Found at this website http://********************/knitting-for-women/knitting/cardigans/3445-tourmaline-cardigan


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

oh to be young enough,and thin enough to wear that..


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Very cute...thanks!


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm sorry! I have deleted this because I suspect that this website has infringed copyrights! So sorry!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Crochet dreamin' said:


> I'm sorry! I have deleted this because I suspect that this website has infringed copyrights! So sorry!


Need to edit and delete the link from your post in order to do that. ;-) :thumbup:


----------



## calmdestiny (Nov 29, 2014)

Very cute, Thanks you, Tancie


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty,thanks for the link.


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

too late. I thought I had. I deleted the picture.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Crochet dreamin' said:


> too late. I thought I had. I deleted the picture.


Just ask admin to delete the whole topic.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

wow, thank you for the link.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

That is lovely, also found lots of nice patterns on that site too. Thank you for the link. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks for link .


----------



## Kamiller (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks for the link. They have some interesting patterns. Especially these, hadn't seen before.

http://********************/knitting-for-home/3933-knotted-coasters-a-trivets


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Crochet dreamin' said:


> I'm sorry! I have deleted this because I suspect that this website has infringed copyrights! So sorry!


How can you tell it has infringed on copyrights? The "signature" across the picture matches the web site name, and there is a copyright notice at the end of the pattern.

It's a cute pattern, and I'll check out some of the other categories when I have more time this evening. Sure hope there isn't anything fishy going on there. It would be such a shame.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you for this very nice pattern. Have saved it in word.


----------



## SallieH (Oct 20, 2014)

JoyceinNC said:


> How can you tell it has infringed on copyrights? The "signature" across the picture matches the web site name, and there is a copyright notice at the end of the pattern.
> 
> It's a cute pattern, and I'll check out some of the other categories when I have more time this evening. Sure hope there isn't anything fishy going on there. It would be such a shame.


I'm wondering the same thing! How do you know this? How can we be aware of this in the future?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> How can you tell it has infringed on copyrights? The "signature" across the picture matches the web site name, and there is a copyright notice at the end of the pattern.
> 
> It's a cute pattern, and I'll check out some of the other categories when I have more time this evening. Sure hope there isn't anything fishy going on there. It would be such a shame.





SallieH said:


> I'm wondering the same thing! How do you know this? How can we be aware of this in the future?


Because it is only available in this book.
Truesilk collection - Rowan © 2014
http://www.knitrowan.com/designs-and-patterns/patterns/tourmaline
http://www.knitrowan.com/designs-and-patterns/brochures/truesilk-collection


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

I love it when they say knitted patterns for the home and it is all crochet. Hmmmm, somebody asleep at the switch.


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

Stunning! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you..I checked the other patterns out too...


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

maureenb said:


> oh to be young enough,and thin enough to wear that..


I second those thoughts.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm not sure there is any copyright infringement. She is not selling the pattern. It is no different from her lending the pattern to a friend, is it? She is not passing the pattern off as her own.

So, if I buy a pattern and give it to a friend, is that an infringement of copyright?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

BlueJay21 said:


> I'm not sure there is any copyright infringement. She is not selling the pattern. It is no different from her lending the pattern to a friend, is it? She is not passing the pattern off as her own.
> 
> So, if I buy a pattern and give it to a friend, is that an infringement of copyright?


Do a search here on the forum about copyright. It has been discussed upteen times over.

You do not have to just sell a pattern to be in violation of copyright laws.
That is a mis-conception.

Rowan is the copyright holder -- 
and the copyright holder is the ONLY entity authorized to copy and distribute any and all of their works --- 
for free or a fee.
No one else has that authority without prior written permission.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very cute. Thanks.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Cute, thanks.


----------



## Kindia (Jun 17, 2015)

Very stylish!


----------



## Zaboeva (Apr 9, 2016)

Thank you for a lovely cardigan!!!


----------

